# Arbeitsspeicher Probleme



## Sôulreaper (22. November 2010)

hallo forum, habe seit ca 2 wochen folgendes problem das bei mir spiele grad wow irgendwann anfangen zu ruckeln und der sound fängt kratzen an.

habe mal arbeitspeicher getetstet mit win vista 64bit tool das ist dabei raus gekommen was mich wundert das nur 4gb arbeitspeicher angezeigt werden obwohl ich 8 drin hab.

kann jemand zum bericht was sagen ?

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	MemDiagV1
Arbeitsspeichergrößen-Bereich:	4097
Starttyp:	Manual
Geplanter Typ:	Immediate
Abschlusstyp:	Pass
Testtyp:	Standard
Tests mit Fehlern:	0
Bereich fehlerhaf. Seitenzahlen:	0
Testdauer in Sekunden:	930
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	17209644


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2010)

Tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du mal zwei Ram-Module rausnimmst und nur mit 4 zockst? Außerdem würd ich die Dinger mal einzeln durchtesten. Macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## Sôulreaper (22. November 2010)

nein hab 2x 4gb drin wollte halt nicht gleich am rechner rumfummeln.

dachte aus dem bericht ist was ersichtlich was es sein kann ?


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2010)

Nicht wirklich. Ich denke, du kommst weiter, wenn du mal einzeln testest.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. November 2010)

Ja einzeln testen. Einer von beiden könnte kaputt sein. Auch in den Steckplätzen mal untereinander tauschen. Falls du vier Steckplätze hast sind diese ja meist in zwei Farben Rot/Weiß oder Blau/Weiß. Nach Möglichkeit den Speicher immer in gleichfarbige Slots stecken.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. November 2010)

habe jetzt alle 4 slots versucht und der zeigt mir immer nur 4gb an.


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

is das n Asus Brett ?


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. November 2010)

MSI Diamond Deluxe aber genaue bezeichnung müsste ich verpackung raussuchen.


----------



## Freakypriest (25. November 2010)

Mit der bezeichnung MSI Diamond Deluxe gibt es ziehmlich viele Boards  Manche sind so alt das diese nur für 4GB ausgelegt waren. Weist du wenigstens welchen Sockel du hast bzw. CPU und DDR2 oder3 das würde die möglichkein erheblich einschränken. 
Ist allerdings weithergeholt. Kannst du an einem anderem Rechner/Kollegen etc deinen Ram testen ob er da erkannt wird?


----------



## Sôulreaper (25. November 2010)

bord : ms-7510 des bord ist ca 8mon alt.

CPU : q9450 cpu 

GKarte : gforce gtx275


----------



## Sôulreaper (1. Dezember 2010)

UP


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> habe mal arbeitspeicher getetstet mit win vista 64bit tool das ist dabei raus gekommen was mich wundert das nur 4gb arbeitspeicher angezeigt werden obwohl ich 8 drin hab.



Könnte sein dass ich falsch informiert bin, aber war es nicht so, dass Windows 7 64 bit alles ab 4 GB unterstützt?
Windows Vista unterstützt doch keine 8GB oder? Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Fauzi (1. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich weiss kann Vista x32 nicht mehr wie 4GB verwalten, nicht zu vergessen das der Arbeitsspeicher der Grafikkarte da drin enthalten sind!
Bei x64 bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, aber auch wenn Vista mehr als 4 GB verwalten kann, 8GB sind definitv zu viel, und rein Leistungstechnisch wirst du nicht wirklich viel merken.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

> aber auch wenn Vista mehr als 4 GB verwalten kann, 8GB sind definitv zu viel, und rein Leistungstechnisch wirst du nicht wirklich viel merken.


Ich hab nicht gelesen, dass der TE schreibt, was er mit seinem Computer macht ^^.

Wenn man nach Vista und maximaler Arbeitsspeicher googlet, findet man Kompatibiliätslisten in denen immer steht das Vista mindestens 8GB unterstützt.
Home Basic 8, Home Premium 16 und die größeren Versionen dann bis zu 128 GB.

Also nur zur Sicherheit: Du hast beide Module separat in jedem deiner 4 Speicherslots getestet und es wurden immer nur 4 GB erkannt ?
Sind die beiden Speichermodule exakt gleich?


----------



## Sôulreaper (1. Dezember 2010)

hab vista premium 64 bit , in sisoft werden beide erkannt nur bei vista bei memorytest halt 4 gb

komischwerweise benchmark hab ich jetzt mal im loop laufen lassen und ist alles super genauso sisoft systemcheck alles im grünen bereich.

weis halt nicht wo es herkommen sonst sollte.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Dezember 2010)

Werden im Taskmanager und in den Computereigenschaften 8GB RAM angezeigt? Wenn ja, dann ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn du den Speicher testen willst solltest du eher sowas wie memstes86+ benutzern anstatt das Microsoft Tool.

Wenn nur 4Gb angezeigt werden in obigen Anzeigen, ist das Memory Remapping im BIOS aktiviert?


----------



## Sôulreaper (1. Dezember 2010)

würde gerne ins bios schauen mir ist aber grad aufgefallen das ich nee usb tastatur dran hab und die erst bei windows start aktiv wird :-(


----------



## Sôulreaper (4. Dezember 2010)

oder welche möglichkeiten gibt es noch ins bios zu kommen ohne ps2 tastatur ?


----------



## Johnnii360 (4. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt USB-to-PS/2-Adapter, damit kannst Du dann auch ins BIOS kommen. Und wenn Du schon da drin bist, solltest Du auch den USB-Legacy-Support (kann auch anders heißen) aktivieren. 

Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen, die RAM-Riegel zu testen. Verwende dazu am besten das Tool Memtest86. Wenn Du aber schon so viel ausprobiert hast, ist ein Defekt des einen Riegels nicht auszuschließen. In diesem Fall solltest Du - falls noch vorhanden - auf die Garantie zurückgreifen.

Vorher würde ich aber noch ein BIOS-Update probieren, falls Du noch keins gemacht hast - http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1372 .


----------



## Sôulreaper (14. Dezember 2010)

problem behoben, cpu lüfter ist nicht richtig drauf gewesen und dadurch lief der cpu nicht mit voller taktung.

trotzdem danke an alle für tips und hilfe.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Dezember 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> problem behoben, cpu lüfter ist nicht richtig drauf gewesen und dadurch lief der cpu nicht mit voller taktung.
> 
> trotzdem danke an alle für tips und hilfe.



Freut mich, dass du dein Problem lösen konntest.
Nochmal zur Erinnerungen: Windows Vista/7 32 Bit unterstützt nicht mehr als 3 (drei!) GB Arbeitsspeicher. Das ist bei allen x86 32-Bit Betriebssystemen so.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Dezember 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerungen: Windows Vista/7 32 Bit unterstützt nicht mehr als 3 (drei!) GB Arbeitsspeicher. Das ist bei allen x86 32-Bit Betriebssystemen so.



Stimmt auch nicht man kann den restlichen Speicher per Software declarieren, dann kann Window den benutzen. Ab Win 7 funzt das sogar automatisch soweit ich weis. Ist von der Geschwindigkeit her mit echtem Speicher nicht zu vergleichen aber nicht vergeudet.


----------

